# Warning to All Flickr Users!



## Overread (Jan 5, 2019)

New News - Flickr is now updating their login system. This is basically letting you use an alternate email to log in and is no longer requiring you to use your Yahoo login details from before. 
Check the blue bar at the top of your flickr page if and when it appears (as its rolling out now it might not have hit all territories at the same time). Click and its a very simple process to set yourself up with fresh details. 





> Your uploads will be locked soon.
> Starting January 8th, free accounts on Flickr with 1,000 or more photos and videos will no longer be able to upload new content. Learn more about these changes here. For unlimited uploads, upgrade to Pro at 15% off using code FLICKRPRO15. (Discount valid until January 8, 2019)
> Upgrade everything you do with Flickr | Flickr



A reminder for all flickr users on-site that if you have more than 1000 photos in your account then flickr is going to lock your account to uploading very soon and will delete back to the 1K limit. Please take a moment to either register for one of their annual plans or reduce your photo count or to start moving your content to another account. Note they have said photos will be DELETED on accounts over the 1K limit so this isn't something you can put off if you don't have copies on your own computer/harddrive (which you should!)




Personally I've never had issues with flickr and used to pay happily before they went totally free access. I've enough stuff there and happy service and no desire to make my own website/host so for me I'm remaining. Others might feel free to try out and use other services. This thread isn't for hostilities toward flickr/other members and is purely here to help spread awareness and inform on the situation.


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, as the Flickr staff were fantastic and managed to help me get my account back up I payed for Pro as come the summer I will clear over the 1,000.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 5, 2019)

I happily pay already.  I'm staying put there.


----------



## Tony Ballas (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the Info. I do have a Flickr account which is a free one. I also have a Smugmug Website and actually had it before they bought Flickr. You know the worst of it? I seldom have been posting to either one even though I’m still taking pictures and photographs. Go figure??


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2019)

Darn it now I've got pro back I'm addicted to checking my photo stats again! The view counter must go up!!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been trimming my photos.
They have a Zip Download for each Album now
So you run the Zip download - the 2nd from the right (down pointing arrow)





Click Create ZIP file





Then at the top right notifications



notifications dropdown





Click on the link in the email section to download your ZIP file




then go back and delete the album with the trash can icon.

I'm using multiple windows so it's a quick process now.  One window to initiate the download, the other for the InBox emails.


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2019)

For me its not a worry - if my whole flickr died tomorrow I'd still have all the photos - the only thing I wouldn't have is a nice neat website showing them all and any links or embeds I've made will break.


Also of interest is that now flickr pro users get commercial display rights. Historically you couldn't host on flickr and then have your photos embedded into commercial websites - now you can!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2019)

I took advantage of the special promo pricing when it was first announced.  I still think it's the best photo sharing/storing platform.   But I hope this does weed out users who just use it as a cloud storage for their random cell phone pics and homemade porn.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 15, 2019)

Porn?? how come I never saw that on Flickr?? lol I missed out!

I had maybe 10-20 photos or so at most at any given time, I'd usually rotate out what I posted there. I've hardly used it lately and have I think one picture on there. Guess maybe I ought to get on it sometime, or I'll just delete it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Porn?? how come I never saw that on Flickr?? lol I missed out!
> .


you never checked out @Braineack's photos then had you ?
LOL


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 21, 2019)

I had to go Pro on Flickr, as come the summer I will clear over 1,000 plus the Flickr staff were fantastic and helped me recover my yahoo account.  On a funny note yahoo staff were rubbish.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 21, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Porn?? how come I never saw that on Flickr?? lol I missed out!
> 
> I had maybe 10-20 photos or so at most at any given time, I'd usually rotate out what I posted there. I've hardly used it lately and have I think one picture on there. Guess maybe I ought to get on it sometime, or I'll just delete it.



From the Cats group I'm in:


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 12, 2019)

Now only if they could stop the Bad Panda would be great.


----------



## Overread (Mar 20, 2019)

First post updated with basic details that they are updating their login info now and letting you use a different login email/ID instead of just your yahoo details.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 8, 2019)

Are they now forcing users to change login??


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2019)

jaomul said:


> Are they now forcing users to change login??



I believe their general move is to step away from using Yahoo accounts as part of the sign-in process since Yahoo is basically a dead service now that many don't use. So they are instead moving to a more typical "registered email and password" approach for users. I don't know if they are forcing the change or rolling it out in phases, just that its now in place to allow users to register "normally" and not be tied to a yahoo account system.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 9, 2019)

Overread said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Are they now forcing users to change login??
> ...


Maybe I was doing something wrong, PC wouldn't let me beyond a change login page last night so I changed it


----------



## Derrel (Jul 9, 2019)

Overread said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Are they now forcing users to change login??
> ...



A massive cock-up....

I registered with Flickr YEARS ago.....my original e-mail provider is long,long out of business...my phone number is no longer..it was a land line I had back in 2007-2008...they cannot update me...as I said, a massive m cock-up on their end...unable to handle any updating...

Thank God I have used FLickr only as a download center for people I have met.


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2019)

In fairness Derrel its not really flickr's fault that you've lost all your old email and phone number contact points. But I think that's part of why they are doing the update because many people don't use the old yahoo emails and mostly only ever touched them to use them for signing in. Heck a long while back I set my regular email as the security/backup/whatever for my yahoo email so I was covered on that front. 

Have you tried going through customer support - which if they've just made this update mandatory instead of optional (as it was a few months back) then it might just be overloaded for a bit.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2019)

I have two accounts - the older one is set for yahoo while the newer one is set for gmail.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't know why anyone would use flickr after what they pulled. I wouldn't use flickr if they paid me. Will never use flickr again.


----------

